

Rails or Sinatra: The Best of Both Worlds?  - yarapavan
http://rubysource.com/rails-or-sinatra-the-best-of-both-worlds/

======
jamesbritt
I find that Ramaze gives me the best of all worlds. Great for small stuff,
great for large stuff, and anything in-between. And if something small becomes
something large I don't have to switch frameworks.

Basically, if something is truly small I'll write a Rack handler. Otherwise
I'll use Ramaze.

